

Steve Wozniak: Android has leapt ahead of Apple in many ways - saket123
http://www.bgr.com/2012/01/16/steve-wozniak-android-has-leapt-ahead-of-apple-in-many-ways/

======
driverdan
How about the original article instead of this blogspam?
[http://www.thedailybeast.com/articles/2012/01/14/even-woz-
th...](http://www.thedailybeast.com/articles/2012/01/14/even-woz-thinks-the-
android-bests-the-iphone.html)

------
murz
> Woz believes that Android’s voice commands and built-in navigation system
> are a big advantage

Personally, this is why I've kept my Nexus S around. I think the #1 thing I
use it for is navigation while I'm driving. With a car mount it's as good as a
TomTom/Garmin/whatever.

~~~
marquis
I have to agree with you on the nav issue: even buying a cheaper Android phone
just for the nav abilities is worth it in itself. I tried many of the 3rd
party nav apps and find Google Navigation superior to any iPhone options and
easily matches TomTom etc.

------
cleverjake
The nav issue is a huge pain for me, coming to the iPhone from android. Waze
is alright, but I live near a large amount of tolls, and it doesn't route
around them like google's nav does - not to mention a large amount of small
details and polish that is lacking as well. When google announced navigation
way back when the original droid came out they did say it would be coming to
other platforms
([http://www.appleinsider.com/articles/09/10/28/google_says_it...](http://www.appleinsider.com/articles/09/10/28/google_says_its_navigation_will_come_to_iphone_if_apple_approves.html))
I wonder if apple has blocked it at all

------
ryanbraganza
The article's headline is misleading. FTA:

“If you’re willing to do the work to understand it a little bit, well I hate
to say it, but there’s more available in some ways,” said Woz.

~~~
sumukh1
I agree.

> Android has leapt ahead of Apple

Apples to Oranges (pun not intended). Android is no longer a company and Apple
is not a operating system.

------
GigabyteCoin
I imagine Woz has been waiting for Jobs' passing to say a lot of things about
Apple.

(not 'waiting for' eagerly or anything)

------
saket123
I wonder why woz uses Razr instead of galaxy nexus.

